
Alibaba Cloud Single's Day Promotion - candycandycandy
https://www.alibabacloud.com/campaign/singles-day-11-11-2017
======
yesidocandy
Web Hosting Package Hong Kong & US West Regions 1 Website 5 GB Web Space 512
MB Memory 50 GB Data Transfer/month 1 Domain (.win/.club/.loan/.bid) Free DNS
Has any body tried this?

------
candycandycandy
This is the biggest sales event of Alibaba Cloud, you can get Elastic Compute
Service(ECS) and RDS with up to 50% off.

~~~
knownothing11
Some of the offers are up 95% off, like cloud server and data transfer
package. Seems like Jack Ma invests a lot in Cloud.

------
hackerforever20
Cloud Server + Data Transfer 12 Regions Globally from $4.5 per month? Anybody
tried?

